# Electrical Outlet Covers in a Commercial Kitchen



## Michael.L (Nov 3, 2019)

Are there specific material requirements for electrical outlet covers in commercial kitchens? I'm planning to specify nylon wall plates.

How about under the Type 1 ventilation hood (grease hood)? I'm planning to specify stainless covers for these outlets. Do special receptacles need to be installed in this location?


----------



## ICE (Nov 3, 2019)

Michael.L said:


> How about under the Type 1 ventilation hood (grease hood)? I'm planning to specify stainless covers for these outlets. Do special receptacles need to be installed in this location?


I have seen receptacle outlets in a restaurant kitchen that were packed with grease.


----------



## cda (Nov 3, 2019)

Would say cleanable.

Normally see metal, because of the abuse they take, same for under a hood


----------



## e hilton (Nov 4, 2019)

ICE said:


> I have seen receptacle outlets in a restaurant kitchen that were packed with grease.


Can you buy those at home depot?


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2019)

Coming to the 2023 NEC GR receptacles......


----------

